# Mosaic Shield and Sulphur butterfly



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2017)

1. Shield Bug - zoom in and see the wonderful patterns on this guy.



Shield Bug by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Sulphur Butterfly



Sulphur Butterfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Golden Digger wasp



Golden Digger Wasp by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. Fly - heavy crop on this one.



Fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 2, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Very nice.



Thanks


----------



## baturn (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 4, 2017)

Brent,
I like the Digger Wasp, but the Shield Bug has to be my favorite.  BTW, zooming in was very cool.  Thanks for the tip.  It's even better zoomed in.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes it really does have some nice patterns! Another great set.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

baturn said:


> Nice set.



Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> I like the Digger Wasp, but the Shield Bug has to be my favorite.  BTW, zooming in was very cool.  Thanks for the tip.  It's even better zoomed in.



Thank Steven.  When I took the shot the shield bug was this mottled grey flat hing.  It wasn't till I got home and saw the colours that came out and those neat patterns.   If I new I would have taken a close up and filled the frame with just the back of the bug.   Next time I will know better.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes it really does have some nice patterns! Another great set.



Thanks Dean.


----------

